# Lake Livingston fishin question



## Jamboe (Nov 5, 2009)

Want to take the family trolling for white bass on LL. Could anyone point out a couple of spots (by map or descriptions) that would be good places? Never been on the lake, so any help offered is appreciated! I have got to get these boys on some fish before they lose interest!!!


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

Jamboe, start with purchasing a Hooksetter map from Academy or Wally world.

Prime spots South end Pine Island troll around it. Hump / Lump.

Mid lake Old 190 road bed. 

Tackle Jet Divers 10' or 20' models, with Pet spoons tied on. Pretty simple tackle and very effective.

Also jigging spoons when you find the fish stacked up.

Good luck

Oilfish


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Just look for a Blue Skeeter or Mighty Red Fin, and follow them around (just kidding Lone Eagle and Shadslinger). If you have never been on the lake before, then I would book a trip with either one of those guides, so you can learn the ropes. 

If you want to try on your own, then try to find the old 190 road bed if you have a depth finder (13-14 feet on top of the road and 20-22' next to the road). If you don't have a depth finder, then I would fish any large point. 

I tend to lose 20' jet divers because of the shallow water depth, and I can't find any 10' jet divers. Hellbenders are a popular choice with 2 pet spoons behind them.


----------



## Jamboe (Nov 5, 2009)

*Boat ramp*

Great info thanks...Where is the nearest boat ramp? I'll be coming from College Station.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

If you want to fish the 190 road bed, then take Harvey (aka Hwy 30), which turns into 190, go through Huntsville to the city of Point Blank. There is a road that cuts behind that Exxon gas station (blinking yellow light). That road is old 190, which dead ends into the lake about 1 mile after the Exxon gas station. There is a free boat ramp there. That is the same road that you are going to be fishing. Go several miles east across the lake towards Indian Hills. You will see a bunch of boats along the road bed. Be careful of stumps.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

If you want to camp, you might want to go to Wolf Creek Park. It is south of there on your way to Coldspring. They have a really good fish cleaning station and nice campgrounds. This will put you about half way between the south end and the 190 road bed.

Matt


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Seriously, book a trip with one of the guides like Danny O said. Your time off is valuable, you spent money on a boat, learn the basics from a pro and it is money well spent. No, one of these guys is not going to write down the GPS coordinates of his 10 best spots and give to you. But I bet they would be more than happy to teach you the basics of what they look for, how to rig, how to work a lure, and that type thing. They can get you to the point of fishing in a smart way quicker.


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Jamboe said:


> Great info thanks...Where is the nearest boat ramp? I'll be coming from College Station.


If your heart is set on Livingston there is no reason yall wont do good but Limestone is a whole lot closer to you and the fishing is just as good...


----------



## Jamboe (Nov 5, 2009)

We are considering Limestone....any hot spots you would like to share....I always like to try new places. Thanks!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

get in your boat and get right in the thick of things.....use your depth finder and watch around you. If you see boats...go see what they are seeing. If you don't have extra time and you just want to catch some fish once or twice a year...book a trip it will be well worth the time and effort. I did it the hard way....day after day of trolling and jiggin. One thing I will say...don't expect to go to either lake...livingston or limestone without prior knowledge of the lakes and expect to do "good". If you do....it was probably more luck than anything else. trolling is one of the best ways to catch fish and learn the lake. As time goes by you ll learn more.


----------



## Jamboe (Nov 5, 2009)

Took the boys 4&7 yr old to limestone yesterday and really fired them up. It turned out an old friend of mine was fishing there too and knew where to troll and we caught approx 65 WB. All day today the boys asked when are we going back. 

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

FANTASTIC! 
Green coming.


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad yall did good! plus closer to home...


----------

